# Rescued pigeon with clipped wings, need advice please



## Sukkii (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, about 2 weeks ago my husband found a pigeon outside his office on an industrial estate. It was obviously exhausted so he took it inside, put it in a box and hoped it would be rested enough to go fairly quickly. But no. When he checked the bird out properly it's wings have been clipped and very, very clipped. There are almost no flight feathers left  

We now have said pigeon at home in a largish cage in our carport. He is eating and drinking well and flapping about like mad a few times a day so is obviously strong but can't fly yet.

I have two questions 1) How long should it be before the piggy grows back it's flight feathers and 2) what can I do in the meantime to make his time with us comfortable?

We do have experience with birds but only as pets. We rescued a white dove 6 years ago and she is so sweet and very hand tamed but I don't want to do taming for this pigeon, I want it strong and healthy and will release it in a good spot.

I forgot to mention, my husband said there was a standard tie-wrap around the birds leg. Maybe someone claimed him as his and failed, I don't know.

Thanks in advance for any help and guidance you can give. We are feeding him wild bird food and he is thriving, getting 'filled out' and his feathers are glossy


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Okee dokee, so pics would be needed of the feathers. Both sides top and under wing pics. You say carport? to me that is an open garage structure, is yours fully enclosed, if not, bring the bird inside as he is at risk of predators since he cannot fly. I want to see pics of those flights first to ensure it is in fact cut and not injured from some other cause. 

It can take up to one full year for that bird to moult them out. If you want it to fly sooner than later and be relased, you will need to pluck them out. That said, I would do 2 at a time on each wing every 3 or 4 days so as not to overwelm the bird. I am doing this for a friends bird right now. 

When plucking the feathers and there may be video online if not I can make one and have friend post it here. You must make sure you have the birds 'arm, wing flesh' in the one hand holding it firmly and THEN genly and quickly just pull feather out. If not done properly u can break the wing. 

It is really easy to do if you know how to do it. So please post pics and if you cannot, I can pm you my email and will send you video via email.

Thanks for caring for that bird and your husband ROCKS for caring enough to notice and take it in


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for this bird.

I would be reluctant to release this bird under the circumstances, once flight feathers grow out. It may get lost, and/or become a victim of a predator.

*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you cage the bird as I agree with the others that the bird is vulnerable to predators otherwise. Pigeons are delightful pets. We have two rescued formerly feral pigeons and really love them. Thank you for helping the bird.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya I have to agree with the others that if this bird is in fact clipped it means it was previously owned by someone. It wont survive out in the wild. It IS most likely a pet that was released and or got away. Also if you had one years ago, then now you have another lol and you will love it as much.


----------



## Sukkii (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, OP here, apologies for not replying sooner, and thanks for the replies. The pigeon is in a cage and we take him in at night and put him in the downstairs bathroom. With regards to his flight feathers, I will try to take pics but to me it looks like someone basically just took a pair of scissors and cut. I can see white ends when he lifts his wings.

This is not a tame pigeon, absolutely not. He is pretty ugly to be honest and was very scared but we want him to live and live in the wild where he came from. I am in Singapore so I will search to see if there are any pigeon/bird people who could help. We will keep him for as long as need be but he is just a common pigeon and I'm not sure how easily they can be domesticated.

Our white dove was obviously hand trained and she loves strokes  We have successfully rehabbed a few birds over the years, my brother has worked for the RSPB in Scotland for many years so I think that is where I get it from.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No even tame pigeons will act wild when injured sick or scared. AND wild ones can tame down instantly when they realize you are not threat. Also is the bird eating well on its own? and drinking?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our dearly loved pet pigeon was injured severely and pretty ugly and a feral,when we rescued her. She is now very tame, love able and loved. Please give your pigeon a chance. Without your help he is helpless and cannot fly or protect himself.


----------

